# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  Kerküke Sahip Öıkmalı

## turukbil

KERKüKğE SAHİP üIKMA ZAMANI 

Mustafa Nevruz SINACI 

24 Nisan 1995ğde kurulan (ITC) Irak Türkmen Cephesi (Partisi) 24 Nisan 2007 Salı günü 12. yaş gününü çok sade, sessiz ve buruk bir törenle kutladı. 

28 Nisan Cumartesi günü de, Ankara Tandoğan meydanında ğTürkmenlere Destekğ mitingi yapılacak. 

Diğer taraftan, Ortadoğu' da "Siyaset Yosması" olarak bilinen Amerikanın kemik yalayıcısı Yahudi dönmesi (veya bir başka rivayete göre Ermeni asıllı) Barzani tahriklerini sürdürüyor. Meydan okuma ve küstahlık had safhada. Haddini aşma konusunda Türkiyeğde vaki hiçbir olayı kaçırmıyor. Tıpkı Ermenistan, Ermeni diyasporası ve Yunanistan gibi, fırsat bu fırsat deyip yükleniyor. 

Dolayısıyla Malatyağda yaşanan saldırı dünyanın gözünü tekrar Türkiyeğye çevirirken olay pek çok ülkede olduğu gibi Irakğta da yankı buldu. Ancak Irak Kürt Bölgesel Yönetimi lideri Mesut Barzaniğnin internet sitesi olarak bilinen Peyamnerğin, söz konusu olayı ğDünya Haberleriğ değil ğKürdistan Haberleriğ bölümünde yayınlaması dikkat çekti. 

Müslüman mahallesinde salyangoz satmaya kalkışan misyonerlere yönelik tertip (!) ve saldırı; ğKürdistan - Malatyağda şok Cinayetğ gibi çok kışkırtıcı ve düşmanca bir başlıkla duyuruldu. Mezkür internet sitesinin, Türkiyeğnin ile bazı haberleri ğDünyağ bazı haberleri de ğKürdistanğ bölümünde yayınladığı dikkate alınırsa bunun ne denli hainane bir maksat ve ağır tahrik içerdiği açıkça anlaşılır. 

Küstahlık ve haddini bilmezlik yalnızca Mesut Barzaniğye has bir özellik değil; Uzak geçmişi bir tarafa bırakalım, sadece çok yakın sürede vaki Talabani vukuatları dahi Türkiye için çok ağır tahrik, tehdit ve ithamlar meyanındadır. Buna mukabil Türkiye sadece bir nota verebilmiş, ona da henüz tatminkar bir cevap alamamıştır. 

Bunlar günün ve yapay gündemin olaylarıdır. Senaryo gereğidir. Bir de yıllardır ardı arkası kesilmeyen ve her biri Türk milletini derinden yaralayan, yüreğine oturan insanlık dışı hain saldırılar, katliamlar ve soykırım teşebbüsleri vardır. şimdilerde Türkmen bölgelerinin demografik (nüfus) yapılarını değiştirmeye yönelik olarak yoğunlaşan gasp, işgal ve tehciri de dikkate alırsanız; Adeta, Musul, Kerkük, Süleymaniye, Erbil ve Telafer Ermeni işgali altında sanırsınız. üünkü ancak, benzer olaylar sözde medeni (!) dünyanın alçakça göz yumduğu ve en son Ermeni işgal, gasp ve soykırım bölgesi KARABAĞğı andırmaktadır. 

Malum ve meşğum saldırıda binlerce Azeri Türkğün hunharca katledildiği ve yaklaşık 800 bin kişinin yerinden yurdundan sürüldüğü acı bir gerçektir. Ve, bu acı her şeye rağmen bütün vehameti, ıstırap ve sıkıntıları ile hala sürmektedir. 

AB-ABD ve şerikleri (ortakları) sözde ğmedeni dünyağ denilen tek dişi kalmış, ahlaken ve insanen tefessüh etmiş, paraya tapan ve kanla beslenen vampirleşmiş kadavralardan hayır yok. Bunların el ve işbirliği ile Irakta yaptıkları malum ve ayandır. Ve dahi bilinmeli ki; Başta Somali, Srebrenika, Bosna-Hersek, Kıbrıs/Noel, Bulgaristan/Belena, Batı Trakya, Afganistan ve Türk-İslam coğrafyasında yıllardı vaki katliam, soykırım, zorunlu tehcir, izolasyon, abluka ve ambargo gibi haksız, adaletsiz ve hukuksuz her türlü caniyane teşebbüs, tehdit ve tedhişin sorumlusu bu devletler (!) güruhudur. 

Bütün Türk ve İslam alemi bu insanlık dışı vahşet ve organize dehşetin farkındadır. 

Artık, Türkiye de ğfarkında olmakğ zorundadır. 

Farkında olmak, tedbir almak ve faillerin haddini bildirmek zorundadır. 

Mukabele-i bilmisil Atatürkğün vasiyetidir. Türk devlet geleneğinin vazgeçilmez icabı ve gereğidir. ğYurtta Sulh, Cihanda Sulhğ düşmanca bir teşebbüse misliyle mukabeleyi zorunlu kılar. Türk budur. Türkiye budur. 

Türkiye; Dünya ve uzay Türklüğünün Kabesidir. 

Türkiye; Dünyanın neresinde bir Türk varsa, Oğnu korumak ve kollamak görevi ile memur ve mükelleftir. Türk hükümetleri Türkçe düşünmek, Türkçe konuşmak ve Türkçe fiil ve harekatta bulunmak zorundadır. 

Bu zorunluluk, 2200 yıllık geleneği, bilgi, deha ve deneysel birikimi olan ve bu tarihi geleneği Başkomutan Mareşal Mustafa Kemal Atatürkğün ilke, irşad, emanet, vasiyet ve Türk inkılabı ile taçlanan ğTürk Ordusuğ içinde geçerlidir. 

Atatürkğün Türk Gençliğine Hitabı, Onuncu Yıl Nutku ve muhtelif vecizelerinde tam bir vukuf, basiret ve ferasetle ifade ettiği gibi; ğMemleketin dahilinde, iktidara sahip olanlar, gaflet, dalalet ve hatta hıyanet (ihanet) içinde dahi olabilirler...ğ hitabı, henüz dağıtılmamış bir ORDUğ yu mutlak surette muhatap alır. 

Kıçı kırık Rum-Yunan bunu tam bir şuurla yapar, Ermeni gerektiğinde yalan, dolan, iftira ve riya ile dünyayı ayağa kaldırır, İsrail bir askeri için savaş acar-saldırır, ABD 9 asker için kıtalararası baskın yapar ve İngiltere 15 asker için saldırı tehdidinde bulunur... 

OYSA !... 

şimdi K. Irakğta, Kerkükğte, Telaferğde, Musulğda, Erbilğde yaşayan 3 milyon öz be öz Türk, TüRKMEN kardeşimize yönelen alçakça bir soykırım tehdidi ve hazırlığı var. Düne kadar binlerce masum ve müsemma kardeşimiz alçakça-hunharca idam edildi. Evinden, barkından, yerinden, yurdundan sürüldü. Askerlerimizin başına melğunlarca çuval geçirildi. Tarihi Türk topraklarında Türkiyeğye karşı terör örgütleri kuruldu, 40 bin dolayında masum, günahsız ve korumasız Kürt kardeşimiz ve Mehmetçiğimiz alçakça şehit edildi. şimdi işgal altında olan ve kurtuluş savaşı veren dost ve kardeş Irak halkına ihanet eden bu şer ve şeytani unsurlar; Hain uzantılar oluşturup, içimizde sinsice örgütlenerek bağrımıza hançer soktular. Genel kurullarında İstiklal Marşı yerine Ermeni ve Rum şarkıları çalan ihanet şebekeleri aynı bölgeden idare ediliyor, güç ve kuvvet alıyor ve Anavatan Türkiyeğyi bölmeye, parçalamaya çalışıyor. Her karışından fitne, fesat, tehdit ve ihanet fışkıran bu Barzani ve Talabani karargah alanından yayılan hıyanet ve melanete bu kadar müsamaha ve tahammül niye ?... 

YETTİ ARTIK. ğDURğ DEMEK ZAMANIDIR 

Onurlu, özgür ve soylu bir yaşam hürriyet ve adaletle kabildir. 

İstiklal, Milli Egemenlik, Onur ve Adalet Türk Milletiğnin karakteridir. Kaldı ki, hiçbir millet veya fert kendi ğırkğının izmihlalindenğ yana olamaz. Türk Milleti, milletlerin efendisi, evrensel medeniyet ve adaletin hamisidir. Değil, burnumuzun dibinde, gözümüzün önünde; Cumhurbaşkanı adayımız Sayın ABDULLAG GüLğün dediği gibi ğTAPUSU CEBİMİZDEğ olan bir TüRK DİYARININ izmihlaline, insan hakları ihlaline Türk sessiz kalamaz, AB kalsa bile; ORDU sessiz kalamaz, Hükümet kalsa bile; HALK sessiz ve ilgisiz kalamaz; Dahili ve harici bedhahlar ğbu sesiğ bastırsa bile. Gün Kerkük ve bütün K.Irak Türklüğüne sahip çıkma günüdür. Yarın çok geç olabilir. Bu nedenle: 

Tıpkı 1957-58ğde ğMİLLİ DAVA KIBRISğ ve 14 Nisanğda Cumhuriyet için olduğu gibi; 28 Nisan 2007 Cumartesi günü, Saat: 13.00ğde, bu defa ğKERKüK İüİNğ Tandoğan da ğTEK BİR BİLEK ve TEK BİR YüREKğ olalım. Zalime ve zulme ğDURğ diyelim. Haydi !...

----------

